# Me tiene harto



## gabunny

Aun otra pregunta de mis miles. Como se podria decir en italiano "me tiene arto/a" o "ya me tiene hasta la coronilla". Hay alguna expresion similar, o que signifique lo mismo? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Necsus

Credo che sia "ne ho le palle piene/ fin sopra i capelli di..."


----------



## gabunny

*iM*uchas gracias Necsus! *¿E*ntonces la segunda como se dir*í*a?


----------



## Necsus

Me tiene arto/a = ne ho le palle piene di...
Ya me tiene hasta la coronilla = ne ho fin sopra i capelli di...

Ma aspetta eventuali conferme.


----------



## gatogab

*Me tiene arto* = mi ha stufato ?
gg


----------



## Mª Antonia

gabunny said:


> Aun otra pregunta de mis miles. Como se podria decir en italiano "me tiene arto/a"  o "ya me tiene hasta la coronilla". Hay alguna expresion similar, o que signifique lo mismo? Gracias de antemano.



Perdonadme la corrección, pero es "harto" (con h).


----------



## gatogab

Mª Antonia said:


> Perdonadme la corrección, pero es "harto" (con h).


Gracias. Tienes razón.
Preocupado por encontrar la traducción más adecuada, no puse atención a la 'h' olvidada.

gg


----------



## Necsus

Però, chiedo, forse scrivere _arto_ senza acca è una distrazione abbastanza comune, visto che Google dà comunque 7.850 (660 effettivi) riscontri per 'me tiene *a*rto', contro 68.000 (737 effettivi) per 'me tiene *h*arto'. O no?


----------



## gatogab

Necsus said:


> Però, chiedo, forse scrivere _arto_ senza acca è una distrazione abbastanza comune, visto che Google dà comunque 7.850 (660 effettivi) riscontri per 'me tiene *a*rto', contro 68.000 (737 effettivi) per 'me tiene *h*arto'. O no?


¿Y en los diccionarios?
¿Qué dicen los diccionarios?
Es posible nos manden al foro 'solo español'.
Saludotes.

gg


----------



## Necsus

Questo sentenzia il RAE:

*arto*
(Etim. disc.).
*1. *m. *cambronera.*
*2. *m. Nombre que se da a varias plantas espinosas que se emplean para formar setos vivos.

*harto**, ta**.*
(Del lat. _fartus_, relleno, henchido).
*1. *adj. Fastidiado, cansado. U. t. c. s.
*2. *adj. Que tiene saciado el apetito de comer o beber. U. t. c. s.
*3. *adj. Bastante o sobrado.
*4. *adv. c. *de sobra.*


----------



## Lexinauta

Necsus said:


> Però, chiedo, forse scrivere _arto_ senza acca è una distrazione abbastanza comune, visto che Google dà comunque 7.850 (660 effettivi) riscontri per 'me tiene *a*rto', contro 68.000 (737 effettivi) per 'me tiene *h*arto'. O no?


Hola, Necsus:
Io ti dirò la ragione della mancanza del'acca in spagnuolo. Non è una distrazione. È semplicemente per ignoranza. Non puoi scordarti di metterla. Non so chè accade in Italia, ma in tutti i luoghi dove si parla spagnuolo ogni giorno si vede como stracciano la lingua. Io sono correttore di testi, ossia che so quello che parlo.
Scusi mi italiano, ci sono moltissimi anni che non lo scrivo.
Auguri


----------



## Necsus

Lexinauta said:


> Hola, Necsus:
> te la dico io la ragione della mancanza dell'acca in spagnuolo. Non è una distrazione, è semplicemente (per) ignoranza. Non puoi scordarti di metterla. Non so che cosa accade in Italia, ma in tutti i luoghi dove si parla spagnuolo ogni giorno si vede come distruggono/maltrattano la lingua. Io sono correttore di testi, quindi so di che cosa parlo.
> Scusa il mio italiano, ci sono moltissimi anni che non lo scrivo.
> Auguri


Grazie, Lexinauta. E benvenut@ in WRF! 
Naturalmente succede anche Italia.


----------



## Lexinauta

Ciao, Necsus:
Grazie per le correzzioni. Forse dovrebbe prendere il dizionario. Ma ho imparato "l'armoniosa lingua" tanti anni fa... Davvero, non parlo da molto tempo. Quindi devi scusarmi. Scriverò telegraficamente per non far tanti errorri. 
Ma parlando mi ho difesso abbastanza bene... Quando sono stato a l'Italia mi domandavano di dove ero, credendomi italiano.
Grazie, un'altra volta.
_Ciau_, come diciamo quì.


----------



## gatogab

Necsus said:


> Questo sentenzia il RAE:
> 
> *arto*
> (Etim. disc.).
> *1. *m. *cambronera.*
> *2. *m. Nombre que se da a varias plantas espinosas que se emplean para formar setos vivos.
> 
> *harto**, ta**.*
> (Del lat. _fartus_, relleno, henchido).
> *1. *adj. Fastidiado, cansado. U. t. c. s.
> *2. *adj. Que tiene saciado el apetito de comer o beber. U. t. c. s.
> *3. *adj. Bastante o sobrado.
> *4. *adv. c. *de sobra.*


 
Estimado Necsus, todos los diccionarios traen las mismas definiciones.
La mía fue solo una inocente provocación
Te sigo con interés y consideración.
Que tengas buena semana.
gg


----------

